
France says 'crazy' that Apple and others get 'permanent tax haven status' - rahuldottech
https://9to5mac.com/2019/08/22/apple-tax-haven/
======
quartz
> Since taxes are normally assessed on profits, that means they pay little or
> no tax in the countries where sales are made.

Curious why this wouldn't be easily addressed via a local sales tax. Why is a
revenue tax necessary as well?

------
WheelsAtLarge
Apple is a luxury product so they are less sensitive to price so a tax will
not hurt then as much. Plus they are able to game the system and gain an
advantage. An tax won't hurt them at all.

------
bifrost
I suspect if this happens, Apple products will be more expensive in France...

------
ggm
About time!

